# Tiny vent thingy??



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't know if anyone else has noticed or if anyone knows what it is...there is a small vent type of thing to the left of the rear window defroster button. Anyone know why it's there or what it is?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

I put it there to bug you.  Actually, I had to go look at it, never really paid it any attention. Have no clue.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Hehe....yeah I never noticed it either until today...


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Look in the ESM and see if its listed


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

My guess: temperature sensor for the auto climate control.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

My ESM ain't workin..gotta reinstall it. Good guess Afty, may be right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

yup, temp control sensor for auto climate control.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Well damn, I ain't got the auto climate control....I want that sensor outta there!!!!


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco, 
It's a freebie! Enjoy!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

DaddySkier said:


> *Coco,
> It's a freebie! Enjoy!  *


I thought there was only one setup for the sensor system. The sensor that is located near the windshield on the dash, infront of the driver.

I`m looking in the ESM and Thai is right as usual


----------

